# A local guy gave me a package of "beginner friendly" plants - please help me ID them



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

*A local guy gave me a package of "beginner friendly" plants - please help me ID them*

Again with the feeling stupid thing, but it's the only way I'm going to learn I'm afraid.

First off - this one is "Tropica Sword", I actually bought it with some change I scrounged up.



Next - is this "Water Sprite" ?



And then - "Val" something, I believe



Neat curly little leaves on this thing



And no idea on this



For the moment, I've got them separated and into pots - but I can and will move them to more appropriate placements as I determine what is what and how best to care for them.

PLEASE HELP !


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

The first plant is not Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Tropica', I'm almost certain that it's an amazon sword


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> The first plant is not Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Tropica', I'm almost certain that it's an amazon sword


Go figure - mislabeled plants at the LFS.

Actually, Amazon Sword is perfectly okay by me.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

First one is def. a sword, but not an amazon sword, it's a echinodorus parviflorus.
The water sprite is right.
It should be Val's Natan.
That "curly" plant should be tonina Belem, stem and leaf looked exactly like it, but if it is - it's def. not a beginner plant and in fluorite it will almost guarantee melt, unless your water is extremely soft. Toninas almost always need soft water/soft substrate.
-what you could do is repot it with some mineralized top soil capped with fluorite and it might end up working for you.
Last pic is also water sprite.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

what you called water sprite, I would call waster wisteria


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

You guys are right - I wrote down the term wrong.
The paper calls the first one a "Tropica Sword", which when looked up is the _echinodorus parviflorus_ like default stated. Thank you.
I got it at Big Als in Whitby.

The rest are what I got from the local guy, and am hoping to identify.

The water sprite / water wisteria - is that okay being planted in the pots ?

This other stuff - Tonina Belam - I am going to go look up now.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> what you called water sprite, I would call waster wisteria


does look similar to hygrophila difformis, but its def. water sprite, you can tell by the more pointed leaf structure.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

HOWsMom said:


> You guys are right - I wrote down the term wrong.
> The paper calls the first one a "Tropica Sword", which when looked up is the _echinodorus parviflorus_ like default stated. Thank you.
> I got it at Big Als in Whitby.
> 
> ...


water sprite can be grown easily and the pots should be fine, they can even be grown floating.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess only time will tell how well I'll do with getting any of them to grow won't it ?

I can only hope that they all grow and grow well in the pots.

Now to get my hands on some java fern to attach to the drift wood, and I'll be happy with what I have in here (as long as it grows I mean).

Hope that it'll all do well once fish are added down the road


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Now thats what I call potted plants (usually used as non aquatic term)


----------

